# Been trapped in KS, free at last.



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 26, 2010)

So, I figured Id post up on my "travels" as of late. If you can call them that. I havent been moving around so much as gradually shifting to different parts of the Wichita and surrounding metro/suburban areas. Pretty much a homeless bum. Around the beginning of September I got a job at this janitor place. It was worth it so i stuck around, figured Id save money And buy new Equipment. So eventually I got a new pack, met some new friends, and had a life going. Contemplated giving up hitchhiking a few times. But i couldnt do it. Every day Id wake up with a 20oz of coffee and stare into that coffee, talking to myself, to people, like someone was interested in what i had to say. Reminiscing of times int he past eyar I had hitchhiked. I had just kept making excuses about family. Couldn't leave because they get pissed and all sad/emo and shit. It was like rough for me and shit. My families over caring and protective like that. I can understand too. Seriously, see your kid walking out the front door leaving you, choosing a life of traveling homeless ness over the life normal life of college and shit. But thats just it/ I hate that shit. I hate technology, yea yea, Im on a computer, but I try to limit my usage of it. BUt i like to travel to all the rural lonely backwoods places of the world. Its there I can finally find solitude and be free of this normal city life bullshit. fuck normal people. Anyways I got sick of all this shit and left. I went and stayed with this one kid in the deep SW wichita are. It was a good for 4 days then I got a new backpack this kid gave me, left, and headed up to my sisters house like 20 miles north of there. I ended up hanging with my brother in law for the evening, getting drunk, and then I ended up going back to my parents house. This was all like 5 days. ANyways, I staye dwith my parents for about a month, then thats when I got that job. In late october I quit, I gave it all up. I got high living in the forest one day. And it was then I decided fuck. fuck this life Ive been living. I said fuck it all. I plotted a plan, and the next day excuted it. I went to work, shaking, dropped my shit off, adrenaline pumping in my veins. I was finally get out of here! It was a lifechanging moment for me. I went and stayed at the woods near my house waiting for this chik. She finally came late at like 11 at night. It was cold as balls and she took me to sickofitall's (STP) place. Event hough I prolly kinda pissed the guy off, I honestly ment no harm. Its just hard getting out of wichita without money. I cant just walk out. Im a poor bastard. Anyways I ended up gettin a ride the enxt day to guitar center, where I sold this massive tribal drum, and used the money to buy a greyhound bus ticket. long story short i never went. I lived downtown for 2 days before getting a ride to the woods. I lived in the woods for like 3 weeks total. It wasnt bad. Hiding from people was a daily task. But no one ever found me. I was a sneaky bastard. Well one day I finally moved back into my parents house. Once again. I was sick of this shit. Sick of sacrificing important shit for something like my lifelong dream and failing at, holding myself back because of stupid emotions. Well I went one day, and hung out with this girl. Ended up staying the night at her house. Never went home. long story short Im still here. But this chick is fucking crazy.. Shes just not really my type and, Im sorta trapped here. She even mentioned she was going to like try and cut up my shit one time so I couldnt leave. Then one day she took my wallet, and I was trying to leave. Well i finally left the next day, but coulnt do it. I just couldnt leave the bitch. Yea she was a bitch but she was a good friend too. So my sorry ass ditched my shit , dumbest mistake ever, and went back home. Well we ended up talking, and going back to get my stuff. Gone. fuck. well now ive been trying to leave. Im heading up to newton in the morning. figured id mention this because i have no pack. and im sorry but i cant live in this house no more. this bitch is still crazy. ive made up my mind and im heading up north to meet this stpmember, hes got an extra pack and all. ANyways, Im mentioning this though because yea this is kind of a survival thing. I mean i have like NONE of my gear. I have my winter gear, so I know ill be fine, I can survive and sleep on the ground or whatever. But I should be able to walk to newton in a day if i dont get any rides. And then if I cant get to newton by the end of tommorro night, ill just camps omewhere. My coat has a built in backpack sort of. And i can carry minimalist shit in there. I can pack quite a bit but I dont wanna look too terribly suspicious walking to newton. I mean im not doing anything illegal, but i dont wanna fuck with having to deal with cops. Its completely diff if I have a backpack. But yea. SO thats whats been going on lately.


----------



## Dmac (Nov 26, 2010)

good luck! where up north are you heading?


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 27, 2010)

to newton, ks. like 30 miles north of wichita.


----------

